# Mavericks : synchronisation Calendrier et Google Agenda.



## jfkm (28 Octobre 2013)

Je me permets de créer ce sujet, car ai l'impression d'être un peu seul au monde...

J'ai migré vers Mavericks sur le MB Air de ma femme, afin de tester avant de mettre à jour le mien.

Et j'ai bien fait, car gros soucis avec Mavericks et ma méthode de travail.

Nous travaillons depuis des années avec Google : mails, agenda, contacts.

La synchro est donc primmordiale pour nous avec les équivalents Apple : Mail, Calendrier, Contact.

Sous Mountain, pas de soucis : 

Un compte Gmail pour synchro Mail et Calendriers, et un compte CalDAV pour Calendrier.

Mais sur Mavericks, plus possible de créer de compte CalDAV.

Gmail a également disparu, remplacé par Google.

Je créé donc un compte Google, je slashe Mail, Contacts et Calendrier.

Tout se valide pour Mail et contacts, la synchro est OK.

Mais pour Calendrier, RIEN A FAIRE ! La petite roue tourne sans cesse, et j'arrive à un message d'erreur...







J'ai désinstallé le compte xxx fois, mais rien à faire.

Cela étant vraiment une condition sine qua non pour moi, afin de ne pas changer lourdement nos habitudes de boulot, si quelqu'un a une solution, où bien a réussi à fonctionner sous la même configuration, je veux bien des infos...

Merci.

JF


----------



## jogary (28 Octobre 2013)

CALENDRIER :

Cela devient de plus en plus " épuré " à tous les niveaux ! 

Bientôt nous aurons droit à une feuille A4 extra blanche !!! :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2013)

t'es pas le seul
exactement le meme bug évoqué sur le forum  google

Google Groupes


----------



## jfkm (28 Octobre 2013)

Ah... Merci, ça me rassure même si ça ne solutionne pas


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2013)

faudrait voir s'il n'est pas possible de contourner le couac 

par exemple avecune stratégie comme ca:
synchroniser google agenda avec...un service de calendrier en ligne C
(sur site specialisé calendrier)
et synchroniser le calendrier C avec le mac

* edit*

je pense à un truc
ce serait pas un effet de ...la double authentification google?

( en ce cas  google a prévu une manip ,il faudrait créer un mot de passe specifique au calendrier , voir aide google)


----------



## jfkm (28 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudrait voir s'il n'est pas possible de contourner le couac
> 
> par exemple avecune stratégie comme ca:
> synchroniser google agenda avec...un service de calendrier en ligne C
> ...



.....

Edit: concernant la double authentification google, pas concerné.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> .....
> 
> Edit: concernant la double authentification google, pas concerné.



pour  les autres lecteurs
certaines demandes d 'acces à page de compte google ( ou autre) peuvent etre  refusées à cause de l'option double authentification


ps
eviter les insertitions de reponses dans les balises de citation
il est alors impossible de "citer " ta réponse sans manips supplementaires

par opposition à la procédure standard  un simple clic( citer) qui elle, en toute logique  cite le texte

on ajoute sa réponse  hors citations



> *Je comprends l'idée, mais je ne connais pas de site spécialisé calendrier...?*


une recherche via moteur de recherche devrait pointer des comparatifs ou listes d'agenda en ligne
( surtout en anglais ,lessites à options collaborative et synchro ont le vent en poupe)


----------



## Lean Jinx (1 Novembre 2013)

Même problème !


----------



## jfkm (1 Novembre 2013)

Plus de pb pour moi.

Suis retourné sur Mountain


----------



## Lean Jinx (2 Novembre 2013)

Sérieux... ? 
Mais nous sommes nombreux à avoir le problème ou on est que deux ?!


----------



## jfkm (2 Novembre 2013)

Nous sommes loin de n'être que deux... 




pascalformac a dit:


> t'es pas le seul
> exactement le meme bug évoqué sur le forum  google
> 
> Google*Groupes


----------



## Lean Jinx (17 Décembre 2013)

Salut, je fais remonter le sujet, car j'ai trouvé une solution un peu barbare, mais qui fonctionne : 

J'avais tout essayé jusqu'à maintenant (désactivation du compte iCloud, tentative de passer par caldav, ...) et rien ne fonctionnait. 
J'ai réussi grâce à l'outil, pourtant estimé obsolète, CALABORATION, qu'on peut trouver ici : 

https://code.google.com/p/calaboration/downloads/detail?name=Calaboration_1.0.2.zip&can=1&q=

Je nai strictement aucune idée de ce qu'il permet réellement de faire et pourquoi ça marche, mais le logiciel a réussi à synchroniser mes calendriers google agenda ! 
Il juste fallu que je fasse un peu de ménage, car il avait synchronisé plusieurs fois certains calendriers ! 
Bref, maintenant ça fonctionne.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2013)

il y a peut etre un autre élément 
La PREMIERE version mavericks etait boooof concernant Mail et certains trucs icloud


il y a eu une maj Mail ( très ciblée problemes gmail) mi novembre
et il est aussi probable que ce fut accompagné de certains correctifs coté icloud
( les maj icloud sont du coté  serveurs Apple et on en connait pas les teneurs)


----------



## Lean Jinx (17 Décembre 2013)

Salut !
Immédiatement après les différentes mises à jour je me suis empressé d'essayer de synchroniser mon calendrier (c'est la première chose que j'ai essayé de faire hier) : échec à nouveau. Autrement dit, les dernières mises à jour n'apportaient aucun correctif vis-à-vis de mon problème de synchronisation. 

A chaque fois que j'essaye avec la méthode classique, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur. 
Et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'a motivé à chercher à nouveau une solution, que cet outil m'a apporté, curieusement...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2013)

merci d'avoir préciser...le calendrier
(boutade)

en tous cas j'ai copié collé ta bidouille  pour la reservir à l'avenir
parce qu'il est probable que d'autres auront ce souci

( il échappe encore à beaucoup qu'Apple et Google sont , c'est leur choix stratégique  à tous les deux ,  deux univers fermés  , ce qui n'aide pas à échanges hyper fluides)


----------



## Jacques L (9 Février 2014)

Bonsoir à tous
C'est un peu la cata, j'ai essayé collaboration et il m'a remplacé mon calendrier sur mac par celui de google, j'essayais de les synchroniser tous les deux, et celui de google était vide&#8239;
j'avais sauvegardé mes différents calendriers en .ics ce qui fait que je peux les remettre en place, mais mais il faut que je remette à la main toutes les alertes&#8239;:hein:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

selon la facon dont tu as sauvegardé ,  les calendriers AVEC les alertes peuvent etre remis
j'ai plus snow, mais si tu as preservé  TOUT le dossier 
Maison/Bibliotheque/Applicationsupport/ ical 
( qui contient les alertes)
et  la plist ical
ca devrait aller


----------



## hervefo (29 Juillet 2014)

Je viens de migré chez Mac (vaux mieux tard que jamais) et je réussi, après quelques péripéties, à synchroniser l'intégralité de mon compte Google avec mon MacBook Pro.
Pour la partie mail et contacts, pas de problème. Mais le calendrier m'a demander pas mal de teste (même l'assistance Apple s'y est cassé les dents :rateau.

La procédure est pourtant simple : 
- Sur l'application calendrier : calendrier -> ajouter un compte -> "Ajouter un compte CalCAV..." (en choisissant un compte Google, le calendrier ne se synchronise pas. Si vous avez déjà paramétré un compte Google, le "nouveau" compte y sera intégré automatiquement)
- Dans la boite de dialogue, sélectionner "Manuel" dans type de compte; entre votre adresse mail Google et votre mot de passe dans les champs appropriés.
- Dans le champ "Adresse du serveur", entré : https://www.google.com/calendar/dav/VOTREADRESSEEMAIL@DOMAINE.COM/user
Avec "VOTREADRESSEEMAIL@DOMAINE.COM" = votre adresse Google
et "/user" = /user
- Créer et ça fonctionne !!! (même avec un historique de plusieurs années)


----------



## illana_k (4 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
3 ans plus tard..je rencontre le même problème. 
lorsque je veux syncrhoniser mon compte google, tout se syncronise parfaitement SAUF calendrier , la petite roue tourne et un message d'erreur apparait. 

Je précise que j'ai un autre compte google avec lequel je n'ai pas de problème de synchronisation.  

Help... :mouais:


----------



## piratesam (12 Septembre 2014)

bonsoir, j'ai eu toutes les peines du mondes avec le passage a Mavericks pour les synchro de mes agendas google dans Calendrier mais ce lien m'a donné la solution. ENFIN!
http://astralbodi.es/2014/06/05/mac-os-x-10-9-mavericks-calendar-google-sync-problems/



Peace.

Sam.


----------

